# survivor...dusty not crusty



## kccomet (Mar 14, 2015)

picked this up today, i think she will clean up pretty nice. cool colors blue and minty green


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2015)

That is just flat out amazing.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 14, 2015)

What a cool color combination! I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Great bike and two tone blue is a plus. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey kc comet, word is 8 bikes in 2 days? Great hunting!


----------



## stoney (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes she will clean up nicely. She will be pretty again.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello, it's Green/Blue...not blue/blue..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 15, 2015)

looks familiar.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 15, 2015)

What year?


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 15, 2015)

Shes a nice one,should clean up like new....Check out this link,looks like both of your colors were still offered in '55,I don't think the Panther was still available but the color names were probably the same......http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_28.html


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 15, 2015)

ZOOK said:


> Hello, it's Green/Blue...not blue/blue..




You're right, sorry.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 15, 2015)

That's blue on blue seen a lot on girls panthers is my favorite color Panther I used to own 54 men's same color combo blue on blue and miss it dearly was one of my favorite bikes nice find


----------



## TammyN (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice.! All that dirt has probably protected the paint. I have the two-tone green version. The Panther is such a classic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2015)

I think I have its sister.......


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 16, 2015)

vincev said:


> I think I have its sister




Nice Vince,Is that  a Flamingo Suburban in the background?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2015)

kccomet said:


> picked this up today, i think she will clean up pretty nice. cool colors blue and minty green




Any progress pics on the clean up of this beauty?


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 20, 2015)

I will be excited to see after clean up pictures. No touch up paint. You said it was only Dusty.
Nice Find.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 20, 2015)

I think that it's going to clean up even better than you think it will. Take your time! This is going to turn out like a jewel!!


----------

